# Visa for Italian Husband?



## Izy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

We are moving back to south africa, or I am moving back and Im bringing my Italian husband with with me. 

After fighting for years for me to get a visa and residency in Europe it just occured to me that I have NO idea if he will need a visa to live in SA and if he does, where should i apply and for what?


----------

